# Home Theater



## jdale1220f14pilot

I inherited a home and a separate detached building from my mother-in-law as well as 5 dogs and 2 cats with 5 Acs. My wife let me have the 14'x18'6" room of the detached building for my theater.
I bought a set of Polk Audio Speakers with a center speaker, 4 speakers for surround and rear surround speakers and a subwoofer.
I bought a pair of Klipsch Forte II speakers at an insurance company surplus sale for $50. They were great. There was a Klipsch Subwoofer for $50, but it was cash only and I had to go back home for more money. By the time I got back, it was gone. I did find a JBL E250P Subwoofer. It sounds good to me. Anybody know anything about the Klipsch Forte II speakers and the JBL Subwoofer?
I bought from Best Buy 2 pair of Polk Audio RC85i In Wall speakers. Two for the front presence speakers and two for the rear presence speakers. I really like them.
I have three Yamaha AV Receivers. I bought the Yamaha RX-V1400 AV Receiver from the same insurance company surplus sale a few months later for $200. I bought the Yamaha RX-V663 AV Receiver, mainly because it has a connection for the XM satellite radio, which is now part of SiriusSM. I still want to use the satellite radio, but I'm not sure how to attach it to my main AV Receiver which I bought from Best But... It was great and still is but the newer models have so many other things, I'm not sure whether or not to upgrade my Yamaha RX-A3010 AV Receiver for the newer Yamaha RX-A3050 which has so many other things, especially Dolby Atmos and will get an upgrade for the DTS:X. Any suggestions?
I have an oppo 93 which is really nice. I have a lot of DTS encoded CD's as well as SACD discs. The sound is great.
I have an Optoma H26 projector which is 3D capable as well as the oppo 93 and the Yamaha RX-A3010 AV Receiver. I haven't used the 3D feature yet though. I have another Optoma HD20 which had some problems so I sent it to Optoma and they repaired it for a little of $400. Just like I take my cars to the dealer for service or repair, I believe you'll get the best service or repair from the manufacturer. It costs more, but I've always been satisfied.
That's all for now. Let me know if you have any help. Thanks


----------

